# Potential Newbie Rabbit Owner...



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Now I haven't bought any books or done any research yet as this idea only came up the other day....

I am a science teacher at a secondary school and in my lab I already have two giants african land snails, a host of cockroaches and a degu. They aren't mine, they belong to the Head of Department who gave up his lab so that I had a permanent classroom. However as I am getting a form group next year AND will be teaching some animal care (although agricultural rather than small animal) the HoD has said I am more than welcome to get an animal of my own!  He's made it very clear that it will be my responsability (lol - he sounded like my dad at that point) and obviously I was to do the research etc and make sure it was well cared for.

I was thinking about ferrets but they aren't allowed in school so I've narrowed it down to either a rabbit or some rats. I've had rats as a kid so I'm keen to get a rabbit - plus the science technician has said she'll help me look after a rabbit but she doesn't like rats! 

What I am thinking about is whether it is fair to keep a rabbit inside most of the time. I can fit a hutch in my classroom and will allow it to run round at lunchtimes and if a class are doing quiet work. Can you take rabbits for walks on a lead? Or have I just imagined that?? I will have 30 slaves... I mean children in my form who can potentially be on a fetching grass in for the rabbit rota...

The main problem will be holidays because I haven't got room for a rabbit inside at home. Can rabbits adapt to live in some of the time and out at other times or does that cause too much stress, especially in winter. Would it actually be cruel to keep a rabbit in these circumstances (I really want to do it so it would be educational for the kids but ultimately the animal's welfare comes first.)

Any thought?

Any hints and tips on how to make it work?

Should I get rats instead?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Personally I think you should get some rats as they will do much better in these circumstances.

Rabbits are very social animals so you would need at least 2 and I don't think you will be able to offer the enclosure size required for 2 rabbits in a classroom environment. 
Also the rabbit/s will be left for many hours so what happens if one was to become ill after school hours? 

You can take rabbits for walks but not every rabbit will accept the harness and IMO it is too risky as you could potentially pick up some nasty bugs which could turn out fatal for the rabbit.

Also I wouldn't advise switching between indoors and outdoors especially in winter as the sudden temperature change could be fatal.

So for the reasons above I believe that rats would suit your circumstances much better


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would get rats instead if you have to get an animal, personally i dont think a class room is the place for any pet, kids can be very cruel and very noisy (also on another note, degus should not be kept alone as they can and will self mutalate from boredom and lack of stimulation)

a rabbit needs a LARGE setup (6 x 2 hutch with 6 x 4 attached run) being shut in a hutch with just an hour or so's run time a day is not fair on bunny, they are also social animals and crave each others company, and it wouldnt be fair to keep one alone. especially not in that environment.
they also need 3 vaccinations a year (2 x myxi 1 x vhd) and need to be spayed/neutered

taking bun for a walk on a harness very much depends on the animal them selves, some like it, some dont.

you can only swap a rabbit from being indoors to out doors in summer, any other time and the temperature change will kill them, as they will not have a thick enough coat to survive the colder months.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

The degu is fine, she has been on her own for 2 years since her companion died and has yet to self-mutilate. So I guess there are exceptions to every rule.

The children in my classroom are not cruel to the degu and any noise doesn't seem to bother her - she squeeks when it's too quiet!

Would a shed be sufficient shelter for the rabbit in winter? I could put a heater in the shed. I've just been looking at indoor rabbit cages and even the largest would fit in my class room/lab easily.

What about a dwarf rabbit with a guinea pig companion?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> The degu is fine, she has been on her own for 2 years since her companion died and has yet to self-mutilate. So I guess there are exceptions to every rule.
> 
> The children in my classroom are not cruel to the degu and any noise doesn't seem to bother her - she squeeks when it's too quiet!
> 
> ...


Guineas cannot live with rabbits.

'Dwarf' rabbits also grow very large.

You say the largest rabbit cage will fit in your classroom, what size is it, is it actually big enough for the rabbit. MOST indoor cages are far too small. Lil Miss gave you the required size above.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

There's a cage that is 1.54m by 0.78m so pretty much 6ft x2ft (I'm assuming that's what 6x2 means above). This would fit in the class easily.

Please don't get all grumpy with me. As I said I haven't done any research yet - I'm asking here before I've got a rabbit aren't I? I am just exploring the posibilities and making corrections to assumptions about my classroom.

Why can't guinea's live with rabbits? I thought that was a fairly common practice?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> There's a cage that is 1.54m by 0.78m so pretty much 6ft x2ft (I'm assuming that's what 6x2 means above). This would fit in the class easily.
> 
> Please don't get all grumpy with me. As I said I haven't done any research yet - I'm asking here before I've got a rabbit aren't I? I am just exploring the posibilities and making corrections to assumptions about my classroom.
> 
> Why can't guinea's live with rabbits? I thought that was a fairly common practice?


Common yes. Dangerous. Yes.

A kick from a rabbit could kill a guinea, plus they carry a bacteria which can kill them.

You need a 6x2 hutch AND a 6x4 permanent run. Is that going to fit? The cage you mention is a little over 5ft, so not really 'about 6 ft'

A run around for a sporadic amount of time which will vary will not be enough. Also, where will it be on weekends?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

The cage is half a square ft larger in floor space than a 6x2 ft hutch.

At weekends he/she could come home with me and stay in the shed. I stay at school marking and planning for at least an hour every day so that plus lunchtime could be exercise time.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> The cage is half a square ft larger in floor space than a 6x2 ft hutch.
> 
> At weekends he/she could come home with me and stay in the shed. I stay at school marking and planning for at least an hour every day so that plus lunchtime could be exercise time.


It is the length that is important, not the overall square footage.

It really needs to be a permanently attached run. 2 hours a day isnt enough - 5 hours a day isnt enough. Its needs to be permanent.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I could potentially leave it/them out in a run in the middle of my classroom overnight... that space is bigger than my horse's stable so I don't think the rabbit could complain about that. And it could just go in the hutch to be out of the way during practical work/more active lessons.

Space isn't an issue - I'm just asking questions to find out what is needed, again there is no need to get annoyed.

Why is it that length is more important than overall space? My OH says "how much difference does an extra 6inches make"? hmy:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> I could potentially leave it/them out in a run in the middle of my classroom overnight... that space is bigger than my horse's stable so I don't think the rabbit could complain about that. And it could just go in the hutch to be out of the way during practical work/more active lessons.
> 
> Space isn't an issue - I'm just asking questions to find out what is needed, again there is no need to get annoyed.
> 
> Why is it that length is more important than overall space? My OH says "how much difference does an extra 6inches make"? hmy:


So they can hop along if they so choose. You will 100% need two though, and the girls will need to be spayed/boy neutered when old enough.

I am not getting annoyed, just telling you that a 'make do' will not do, especially if you are using it to teach proper animal care


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor goo, she will be squeeking when its quiet because she is lonely. goos NEED company, just like a rabbit will need rabbit company

read here for an explanation on why rabbits and piggers should never be housed together
Guinea Pigs & Rabbits - Rabbit Retreat Forum

a 5 x 2.5 ft cage is not enough, dont forget, that will be the external messurments too, so you will need to take a good 2 - 3 inch off either side, depending how the cage is built, you NEED 6 x 2 internal space and a perminantly attached 6 x 4 run.
a few hours when no body is around is not enough. you just will not be able to fit the space a rabbit needs into a class room
6" makes a hell of a difference.

a rabbit is really not a class room pet, their needs and requirements are much too complex

a shed really wouldnt be good for the rabbit in winter either, what if the heater malfunctioned, and the shed caught fire? you will probably also get very sad, depressed, lonely, confused rabbits when they go from an active environment such as a class room to a lonely environment such as a shed! then, just as they are settling down and getting used to it, back to the class room you go, and the stress starts all over again!

no one is getting annoyed at you, i think its the other way round, your getting annoyed because you are not hearing what you want to.....


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> poor goo, she will be squeeking when its quiet because she is lonely. goos NEED company, just like a rabbit will need rabbit company
> 
> read here for an explanation on why rabbits and piggers should never be housed together
> Guinea Pigs & Rabbits - Rabbit Retreat Forum
> ...


I also am thinking 'poor little degu' :crying: Just because she hasn't self-mutilated yet doesn't mean she's not lonely.

I dont think a rabbit (a pair is a must) would be a good classroom pet. I dont believe any animal should be kept in a classroom tbh.
Rabbits are more active at night and in the early hours of the morning....all the time when no-one will be there with them. 
I also think the noise and stuff will upset them. They are very delicate things and stress can cause all sorts of problems in buns.

And a 6x2 hutch is just a minimum guideline, most people try and provide more space than that.
Mine are 100% free range round the house and I would never shut them up again as they enjoy the space they have.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Nope, I'm not annoyed.

I just don't think you are reading what I'm saying. Space in the classroom is not an issue. I can fit a 6x2 hutch and a 6x4 run in my classroom easily.

Most people must keep their rabbits in far less than ideal conditions as most hutches I have looked at so far are 5ft long.

As I said the degu has lived for 2 years without company. I'm sure she is a bit lonely but she isn't self-mutilating. I make sure I tell any kids that ask about her that she should have company but that she has been on her own for so long that she wouldn't accept another degu now (true or not - I don't know but I make sure the kids know that *they* shouldn't think they can just get one on it's own).

Two rabbits together wouldn't get lonely would they? They'd have each other for company even if they came home with me to the shed.

I've told my OH that 6" makes all the difference.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i really think its you thats not listening to us.....

you would need your run attached at ALL times, which would take up a good sized chunk of your class room

no 2 rabbits together wont get lonely as they have each other

but moving back and forth from one environment to another will be very stressfull for them, stress can bring on all sorts of issues in rabbits, 1 of these being bloat, which is a killer, and needs round the clock intensive care, syringe feeding every hour to try and save the rabbits life

a heated shed could easily catch fire, and burn the rabbits alive, heating implements that can be used in sheds should never be used unsupervised, and it would need to be lefty on 24/7 for the buns in the cooler months

im sorry, but i think you really need to step back and look at things from the rabbits point of veiw

a class room is not the place for a rabbit to live

the goo has not been left on her own too long to accept a friend, and telling the kids that is teaching them a load of nonsense too. some one needs to atleast try and get her to accept a friend, and if you cant then a pair of goos should be put next to her cage so she atleast has some goo interaction


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I've still not said I'm getting a rabbit, I'm just presenting solutions to the problems you are presenting. And suggesting that the majority of rabbit owners do not keep their rabbits as you suggest.

You can get heaters that it is possible to leave unsupervised.

If the classroom is not suitable for a rabbit I'm surprised that places like petting zoos are allowed to keep them as they will be much busier and noisier than my classroom and the rabbit will get pestered far more there than I would allow in my classroom.

I'm just amazed that you all know exactly how big my classroom is and how much free space I have in it in order to make a judgement on how much room I have for a rabbit. The fact is I can fit a hutch in the size you recommend plus a much bigger run than recommended for at least 19 hours a day if not more. I could easily pop into school at weekends to feed and play with the rabbit etc - and they could play out in the run all weekend if I chose to leave them at school. So I would just have to figure something out for the holidays.

The degu is not my pet but I will suggest what you say to the teacher whose pet it is. Thanks.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes, rabbits are the UK's most neglected pet, it is a very sad but true fact.

it would not be ideal to move the rabbit around during the holidays, as i said, there is no solution for that..... and it would not be ideal to leave the rabbit there either.

a rabbit really isnt a class room pet, nor should they be in petting zoos either in my honest opinion, rabbits are prey animals with very weak hearts, and can easly drop dead from fear (loud sudden noises ect) and stress (being moved around, and prodded and poked by people they dont know ect)

i wouldnt want to leave any heater un supervised around a rabbit


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> *I've still not said I'm getting a rabbit, I'm just presenting solutions to the problems you are presenting. And suggesting that the majority of rabbit owners do not keep their rabbits as you suggest.
> 
> You can get heaters that it is possible to leave unsupervised.
> 
> ...


Just because other people have their animals in less than ample conditions, is no excuse to keep the ones that you plan also.

Some parents feed their kids on nothing but fizzy pop and chicken nuggets. Doesnt mean they should.
Some people dodge train fares, doesnt mean you should.

Just because other people keep their animals in neglectful conditions, doesnt mean you should.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I've just found a thread on this very forum where someone was asking if bringing their rabbits home with them on holidays during uni holidays would be alright and several posts saying it would be more than fine... interesting.

If the rabbit was spooked by the classroom noise it could come and live with me and be and be aclimatised to being an outdoor rabbit.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> I've just found a thread on this very forum where someone was asking if bringing their rabbits home with them on holidays during uni holidays would be alright and several posts saying it would be more than fine... interesting.
> 
> If the rabbit was spooked by the classroom noise it could come and live with me and be and be aclimatised to being an outdoor rabbit.


There is Uni holidays, and EVERY weekend. They are also not moving an animal from an indoor environment to an outdoor environment.

You mentioned rats earlier? They would be easier, require less space, don't need to be neutered/spayed if you have same sex pairs (I think, not 100%) and will be more 'interactive' as they are happier being held etc, whereas rabbits really dont...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

In my reply I listed many other issues of why a rabbit wouldn't suit your circumstances.

A shed heated or not can not match the temperature of the inside enclosure, every time you move the rabbits between enclosures you risk both rabbits going into stasis due to the stress of moving and temperature change.

Stasis is potentially fatal without round the clock care and most probably emergency vet visits which can run into the hundreds for one rabbit let alone 2.

As I said in my original reply rats will do much better in your circumstances and will probably enjoy all the extra cuddles from your sudents.

A rabbit will not do well in your circumstances please take a step back and realise that is all we are trying to tell you.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I've addressed all the issues you have raised in your first post, B3rnie. I could get two, I can provide enough space I can avoid sudden temperature change by keeping my classroom cool and my shed warm and I don't have to walk the rabbit, it was just an idea.

I can call into school at weekends - I might even get some work done then! So it would just be the holidays I would move them. And here it is stated that it is perfectly fine to do this...as I said I can manage the temperature issue.

So we really are down to the matter of opinion on whether a classroom is a suitable environment for a rabbit. Now, although at times my classroom is somewhat lively it is never out and out chaos or very loud. A lot of the time it is relatively quiet, after all the children are there to work and learn - not to cause a riot. There would never be children in it unsupervised as it is a science lab so I would always be there to supervise the beahviour for the animals' benefit.

I am listening to you all, don't worry, I'm just exploring all my options.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i am sorry but you can not compare that to your potential situation, the rabbits there are hoving from one HOME environment to another HOME environment NOT from a class room environment to a shed environment

you have not provided adaquate solutions for the problems you would face, in your mind you maight think you have, but in reality you wouldnt

a rabbit is not a class room pet, if you have to get a class room pet, then rats would be the better of the 2 options


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I think I've got all the useful information I can get from here. Thanks.

Try being a little more friendly and a little less agressive and patronising if you want people to really listen to your advice. Just a tip for the future.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> Well I think I've got all the useful information I can get from here. Thanks.
> 
> Try being a little more friendly and a little less agressive and patronising if you want people to really listen to your advice. Just a tip for the future.


If people don't want to care for their animals cos someone was 'aggressive' (passionate) then thats up to them.

Its hard not to be patronising when you describe 5ft as 'nearly 6ft'

In that case, I'm nearly 6ft tall. i shall ring up the modelling agencies right now!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Why is it people come for advice and then when they don't hear what they want to hear get all uppity 

I will repeat what I said in plainer terms - Rabbits do *not* suit a classroom environment, tbh with you I don't even agree with petting zoo's so you can't throw that one at me.

I will also repeat rats will do much better with what you can offer.......


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no one on here is being unfriendly, and as far as i can see you are the only one being aggresive and patronising because you are not getting the answers you want
why even come and ask if you arent going to listen? you come across as the type of person who will go out and get a rabbit whatever we say, because you arlready have your mind set on one.

the truth of the matter is very very simple.
*A rabbit is not suited to the type of environment you have to offer*
a pair of rats would be a much better choice if you have to have a class room pet, but again in my opinion, a class room is not the place for an animal, you might not like it, but it is the truth

if you dont belive us, please, by all means go and join a few other rabbit forums, im sure they will be very happy to tell you there thoughts on the matter, they will also probably show you what unfriendly and aggressive really is :wink:

i hope for the sake of the rabbit you do listen to us, and please dont get a rabbit for your classroom, if you want a rabbit for yourself, then theres no reason you cant have one as a pet at home, but please, please, listen when we say

a classroom is no place for a rabbit

rats WILL cope much better


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK some friendly emotional blackmail..... 





































:001_tt1:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> Now I haven't bought any books or done any research yet as this idea only came up the other day....
> 
> I am a science teacher at a secondary school and in my lab I already have two giants african land snails, a host of cockroaches and a degu. They aren't mine, they belong to the Head of Department who gave up his lab so that I had a permanent classroom. However as I am getting a form group next year AND will be teaching some animal care (although agricultural rather than small animal) the HoD has said I am more than welcome to get an animal of my own!  He's made it very clear that it will be my responsability (lol - he sounded like my dad at that point) and obviously I was to do the research etc and make sure it was well cared for.
> 
> ...


Hi Werehorse 

Had a look through the thread so far and thought I'd give you some info that hasn't been covered.. other things to consider apart from sizing are the health factors.. Buns need vacc's x3 a year and with the set-up indoors would need nails clipping several times a year so there are the financial aspects.. oh, and there is the spaying/neutering and after care from the op..

Most people believe rabbits make good pets for kids and are very kid friendly (myself inclued at first!!) this isn't really true, most rabbits really dislike being picked up or held, they can panic and kick out and with their sharp claws can do some serious damage (got some scars to prove it!) and a kids natural reaction is to let go. If buns fall even from a few feet it can damage their spines = dead bun

While a rabbit can adjust to it's new environment pretty well, the noise of a classroom and 30 kids may prove a little too much for some buns.. if they are startled or something freaks them out the shock can actually kill them.. not so great when there is a room full of kids lol...

Leads = waste of money!! I bought one for my house buns and of three that tried it, all three hated it! spent more time trying to get the thing off, not many buns are fans of leads!

Rabbits are very set in their ways when it comes to living space and wont appreciate being moved frequently I'm afraid, your likely to really piss them off! could also be dangerous in winter as the temp changes (even pretty minor) can, again, be fatal (buns really are quite fragile things!) moulting could also be a huge issue in the classroom!! you wouldn't actually believe how much they moult, it's pretty shocking!!!

I think the main things to think about are that rabbits are not great for kids, they are prey animals so startle and die quite easily, they get sick easily and can develop ongoing and very expensive issues especially with teeth.. I know it's popular belief that they are pretty simple to care for but there is a lot more to them and I have to say, I think rats would be so much better..

I don't know anything about guinea pigs but have you looked into them?? you could easily get more than one in that space and they would be easier to handle for the kids..

I hope this is of some help, I don't want to appear as though I'm talking you out of it however, from experience, this is what I have discovered with buns


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm not going to go over old ground here. I think enough has been said but I did want to say that I think it would be wonderful to educate children as to what lovely pets rats can make, and also what misconceptions people have of them being dirty, etc etc. 
In my experience they are very clean, friendly and characterful animals which are sadly judged very wrongly. I'd love children to be taught more about them.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

I have to say i agree with the majority here, rats would make such better pets around children than rabbits do. 

Ive had both and currently have 2 rabbits and believe me they hate to be picked up. none of the rats i had ever bit me or anything they really are the better choice to be around children.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

While reading through this thread on the rabbits well-being, I think you may have slightly neglected the children's health. 

Do any children in your classroom have asthma or pet allergies? I know my mother cannot be in the same room as a rabbit without her eyes swelling and her chest getting tight. 

These kind of reactions to rabbits are quite common, and with a classroom of 30 I'm guessing there will be someone who has an adverse reaction to being in the same room as the bunnies.

This could result in you having to get rid of the bunnies, leaving another pair of unwanted, homeless bunnies advertised on some forums somewhere.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I wasn't going to post again but the assumptions being made are so unreal I feel I have to.

How dare you pressume that I would just want rid of the bunnies if someone had a reaction to them. I mean, seriously! If I take on an animal I take it on for life - it is MY responsability. I think I already said somewhere on the thread that if there were any problems they could come and live with me and be outdoor rabbits.

Also the assumption that I would allow the rabbits or any of the animals to be handled by children at will... that simply would not happen unless closely supervised. Given what I have now read about rabbits kicking when held and breaking their backs the children would not be allowed to pick the rabbit up at all.

And I still haven't got a rabbit or said I'm definitely getting one - I could have just gone and bought one without asking on here or doing any research. Questioning advice doesn't mean I am going to ignore it, it just means I am questioning it which is a perfectly acceptable thing for an adult to do.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

if that is the case then i think you would be better off just having a pet rabbit at home  like other people have said i think the rat would be a lot better choice. I'm glad to hear you researching more into rabbits as not all information can be found here. i was thinking about the allergies and maybe you could send a letter out to the children and parents first ? asking about any known allergies. this would help you decide the better choice of pet ?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> I wasn't going to post again but the assumptions being made are so unreal I feel I have to.
> 
> How dare you pressume that I would just want rid of the bunnies if someone had a reaction to them. I mean, seriously! If I take on an animal I take it on for life - it is MY responsability. I think I already said somewhere on the thread that if there were any problems they could come and live with me and be outdoor rabbits.
> 
> ...


Because you have disregarded all info with regards on why a rabbit would not be suitable.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Because you have disregarded all info with regards on why a rabbit would not be suitable.


I haven't disregarded it, I have questioned it closely. There is a difference between the two. And that is no reason to accuse me of being capable of abandoning an animal I have taken on.

I could have said I thought you were wrong about the amount of space a rabbit needs, I didn't I went - ok I can give it that space. I could have said that I think a rabbit doesn't need companionship - I didn't I said ok I could get a guinea. I could have said I would get a guinea anyway despite what has been stated about them being unsuitable companions - I didn't I simply thought I could get two rabbits instead then. I could have said the rabbits would cope with weekly trips to and from the shed - I didn't I said I could reduce that to just the holidays and monitor the temperature carefully to reduce the amount of change to the absolute minimum. People have said that bunnies don't like to be picked up - I have said, ok it won't be picked up then

This is not disregarding advice, it is responding to it. As it happens Tink gave some very good reasoning in her post in a friendly, informative and logical way which makes me much more inclined to believe what she says, rather than thinking there might be a bit of anthropomorphising going on. After all a number of you have stated that you are against animals in the classroom full stop so, since I am not of that opinion and that makes me think that you are making assumptions of what it is like inside a classroom I am going to take on board some advice with a pinch of salt. Life for a pet in many homes with numerous children will, in my opinion, be of a similar stress level to life inside a well-controlled classroom - but only I know what it is actually like inside my classroom so only I can really make that judgement call.

If someone says an animal has complex needs I don't think "well that's not for me" I think "what are those needs and how can I meet them?" and I ask further questions. But unfortunately that has clearly not pleased people here and it's easier to get shouty and start writing things in bold and capitals than to actually argue your corner logically and clearly.

I have asked for, taken on board some and questioned some advice. That is all. But because I didn't bow down to your superior knowledge instantly and without question some of you have taken it upon yourselves to get nasty.

So be it, anonimity on the internet does funny things to people. At the end of the day you will no doubt want to tear this post apart too and accuse me of other things and I will just remind you again, I asked for advice and I haven't ever said I'm definitely getting a rabbit despite it - you have assumed I am.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> I haven't disregarded it, I have questioned it closely. There is a difference between the two. And that is no reason to accuse me of being capable of abandoning an animal I have taken on.
> 
> I could have said I thought you were wrong about the amount of space a rabbit needs, I didn't I went - ok I can give it that space. I could have said that I think a rabbit doesn't need companionship - I didn't I said ok I could get a guinea. I could have said I would get a guinea anyway despite what has been stated about them being unsuitable companions - I didn't I simply thought I could get two rabbits instead then. I could have said the rabbits would cope with weekly trips to and from the shed - I didn't I said I could reduce that to just the holidays and monitor the temperature carefully to reduce the amount of change to the absolute minimum. People have said that bunnies don't like to be picked up - I have said, ok it won't be picked up then
> 
> ...


What about my friendly emotional blackmail? :crying:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> What about my friendly emotional blackmail? :crying:


 Probably the most effective post of all... I'd forgotten just how sweet little ratties are. :001_tt1:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i'll throw one in here if i may......now that its been ascertained that a rabbits not a good idea i suggest gerbils.but kept in a way that i've been considering for a while......buy a 4ft fish tank and half fill it with peat,then introduce gerbils(be careful with sexing though because they breed like,ummmm....rabbits).gerbils burrow so you'll be keeping something thats interesting for the kids because they'll burrow into the peat,creating near natural dens


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

the friendly emotional blackmail was so very cute  it even made me want one. i also really like the sound of blueskys idea, i really think that would interest the little ones  i really hope you do find a suitable pet for you new classroom xx im sorry if you keep . . . ganged up on.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Phew! Just finished reading through everything and, while I'm not even going to try to go over old ground, I just wanted to share a couple of things.

I 'inherited' a rabbit about a month ago. I'm a cat owner and animal lover but quickly found I was completely ignorant when it came to rabbit care. I have learned so much about rabbits in the last few weeks - and a great deal from this forum. 

I just wanted to add two things which, as a new rabbit owner, have surprised me in particular in the hope you find this relevant to consider.

Firstly: we build a permanent run that's about 7ft long and tall enough for the bunny to stand up in. We felt incredibly smug about this....until it quickly became apparent that the run was probably only just meeting his minimal space requirements! Our rabbit is a type of rex (similar to the 'wild' bunnies) and as a young buck, he can really move. He hops, springs, leaps and races laps around his run. He has mad periods where he does laps around his run, up into his hutch, and back out again. He has masses of energy. I can imagine him going for miles on an open headland. Suffice to say we are currently building a bigger run! He's going to have more space in our garden than us by the time we're done!! I tell you this because it completely surprised me. It's easy to have a vision of hutch animals who hop around a bit. Definitely not the case with our rabbit! As there are different breeds of rabbits with different needs, this is something you should definitely consider.

Secondly....rabbits need to dig. Again...our run has a lovely soft layer of hay and straw for our bunny to play in and rest his sore hocks on. It does the job....but we have since noticed that he will scrabble and dig with enthusiasm which is met with frustration when his efforts meet the paving slabs beneath the straw! The new run we are currently building will aim to provide him with an area in which to (safely) dig. This is a natural instinct which again will need to be met.

So - every situation is different, but I hope this two anecdotes from my own relatively new experience will be helpful. And I hope you'll take the advice you've received here on board....it's well intentioned!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Can I just say that whatever you decide about the bunnies, I would seriously consider skyblue's idea of gerbils. They would be ideal in a classroom, as they are awake during day hours so you and the kids would get to see them (unlike hamsters) they don't smell (unlike mice) and generally don't bite, at least all the ones I've had never have. They're tame, not as shy as other rodents can be (at least mine haven't been), friendly if socialised properly, and entertaining. They don't need cleaning out as often as the others if you give them loads of bedding, don't eat much so not to expensive to keep, think you've given them the holy grail if you give them some old cardboard tubes/food packaging (and watching them shred it and dig tunnels is loads of fun), and if you bought 2/3/more they would keep each other company when there is no-one there. I have had, and currently have several of all the above, and although I love them all equally, hand on heart I have to say it's the gerbs who are the funnest to own. For this reason also,I think that your pupils will get the most enjoyment out of gerbils rather than rabbits. In such a large area you could easily fit a 4-6 foot tank, fill it with bedding and other odds and ends, and they would keep you amused for hours with their antics. 

I hope whatever you decide upon, works out for you, I for one think it is a lovely idea to have pets in school, as it teaches little kids to respect animals (esp tiny pets). I know when I was in infants school we had a hamster, 2 gerbils, a bunny and a guinea pig. We all loved them, for those who weren't allowed anything at home, it meant they could still have a 'pet', and we would make feeding/cleaning schedules helping to teach responsibility from an young age.


----------

